# $0.99 movie rental offer from Amazon



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too bad I didn't have this when I rented "Singin' in the Rain" the other night--it's one of the movies offered.

I might use it on Sully.

Rent a movie for 99 cents

From the web page:

Amazon Video - Rent any movie for $0.99
Step 1: Click on the digital movie you wish to rent for $0.99 from the selection below [see link above].

Step 2: Click "More Purchase Options" and enter the promotional code "MOVIE99".

Step 3: Once the promotional code has been applied, click "Rent Movie". Please note: The onsite pricing will not change, but the discount will still apply. To view the applied discount, go to Your Order History.

Promotional credit expires January 23, 2017 at 11:59pm PST and can only be redeemed once.

Terms and conditions apply:

- The promotional code reduces the retail price of a single movie rental on Amazon Video to $0.99 (plus tax). Offer does not apply to physical goods. Digital content and services may only be available to customers located in the U.S. and are subject to the terms and conditions of Amazon Digital Services, Inc.

- Offer limited to one per customer and account.

- Offer redemption only available on website.

- Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time.

- Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold.

\


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I didn't know about this either until we rented the new Independence Day movie over the Holidays. Since I did it from the computer as I like browsing on it more, I noticed the bit 99 cent thing under the title. Saved me 5 bucks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I didn't know about this either until we rented the new Independence Day movie over the Holidays. Since I did it from the computer as I like browsing on it more, I noticed the bit 99 cent thing under the title. Saved me 5 bucks.


Yay! Wish I had noticed it when renting Singin' in the Rain!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool . . . I think there's something Ed was talking about watching the other day but didn't want to pay $5 for it . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm I couldn't get the code to work today...will try again tomorrow

Nevermind...started over and got it to work


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay! Thanks! I'll probably try this tonight. I've wanted to rent the new Ghostbusters, but it looks so corny I wasn't sure it was worth the cost. Hard to go wrong for $.99 though. ; >)


----------



## sagibson (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you. I didn't know.


----------

